# Input please on a new project Belgian Browning BAR Grade ll in 30-06



## RickyB (Sep 18, 2013)

Every now and then I come across something that I just cant say no on. You all have had these urges.

 In this case I found on this marketplace a project Belgian Browning BAR Grade ll 30-06. When I saw his paint job I was immediately terrified on what was underneath it and my fears were right. The price was great and he said it was in good shape under the paint. No one gives a grade ll Belgian BAR this kind of paint job for no reason.

Now the fun part, I have never refinished as in Duracoat, or reblued anything from scratch. A little paint remover has this one back down to the white but I will need to do some fine sanding to remove all the scratches he put on it after he got finished with it. It looks like he sanded with kitchen shears and I don't even want to show what has been done to the front site. Or lack of now. All I can say is a file was put to use . May have to scrap the iron sights all together now.

I am very interested to find out what your opinions are on proper way to get this one back to graces. I want to use it and not just stare at it so it will have to hold up. I know its ultimately my decision but as I said I am new to finishing metal and don't want to do this twice.

Oh, and yes, the original wood finished was trashed when I got to it so I stripped it down all the way as well.

Thank's in advance


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 18, 2013)

If it were me, I'd look for some aftermarket stocks and pay a GOOD gunsmith to reblue it. It probably needs to be sanded down to at least 800 grit, preferably 1000 grit, very very carefully...then reblue. I would recommend sanding rather than buffing in this case. You can find OEM replacement stocks on the Internet or straight from browning.

Good luck and post a pic when you are done.


----------



## deadend (Sep 19, 2013)

Cerakote it and use it.


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 19, 2013)

They look awsome parkerized grey/grey with syntetic stock and forearm. I had one in 270 turned out great. Makes them an all weather gun!


----------



## Shug (Sep 19, 2013)

Find the clown that did that to it and shoot him with it


----------



## RickyB (Sep 19, 2013)

I really liked the original factory blue they put on these but I know its expensive if I send it off. As well from what I am told near impossible to reproduce. As I mentioned earlier I want function and durability so I will most likely be a cerakote, duracoat, or parkerizing.

Just had a birthday a while ago so I picked up a MidwayUSA birthday price a mat black Duracoat and was think of this but not so sure yet. I keep seeing a lot of people go to Cerakote but that looks like that an outside job for this project. Was hoping to do it my self if possible without sinking too much $$$ into it. 

Has anyone tried performed a home parkerizing before? If so did it turn out as expected, or is it also better off left for the pro? Looking around I found a parkerizing kit online; I am very detail oriented but again don't want to waste my time and money if its a shorted lived finish if you do it your self. http://www.shootersolutions.com/parkerizekits.html

As for the wood, I believe is salvageable but its getting all of the paint out of the checkering at this point that's going to be fun.


----------



## wareagle700 (Sep 19, 2013)

Shug said:


> Find the clown that did that to it and shoot him with it



My thoughts as well.
I can't believe someone would do that to that gun. Even the worst gun deserves a better paint job.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd take it to Deercreek Gunrepair near the Cobb Civic Ctr on Fairground St. in Marrietta, GA. They have refinished several rifles for me. Dave


----------

